#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-17
<b33r> Hi
<Armageddon> hello
<b33r> kifak
<Armageddon> I'm good
<Armageddon> yourself ?
<b33r> Great =]
<b33r> compengi, there?
<Armageddon> dunno
 * Armageddon slaps compengi 
<b33r> just installed 11.04 I had 10.04
<Armageddon> okay and ?
<b33r> this unity is crap
<Armageddon> why compengi specifically ?
<b33r> he's my friend
<Armageddon> oh yea that b*tch went back to Ubuntu as well
 * Armageddon shakes his head
<Armageddon> disappointing
<b33r> I'm using classic ubuntu without effects
<b33r> best interface imo
<Armageddon> doesn't beat basic gnome for me
<b33r> Where are you from?
<Armageddon> where do you think ? I replied on kifak !
<b33r> so lol
<b33r> what city then?
<Armageddon> I'm not in the country
<b33r> ok
<rapacity> stalking attempt failed
<Armageddon> lol
#ubuntu-lb 2012-07-12
<Vip_freenode> Hi
<Vip_freenode> Hi everbody
<Vip_freenode> Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- dance now
<Vip_freenode> ^_^
<Vip_freenode> No fun
<Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك
<Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:02] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:04] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:02] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:05] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:04] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:02] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---  «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:07] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:05] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:04] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:02] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---  «---  «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:08] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:07] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:05] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:04] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:02] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:01] <Vip_freenode> [19:16:58] <Vip_freenode> كس اختك كس اختك عاخت أمك عاخت الكاهن الأعظم بعائلتك «---  «---  «---  «---  «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode> كس اخت الملحدين واحد واحد
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:26] <Vip_freenode> كس اخت الملحدين واحد واحد «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:28] <Vip_freenode> [19:17:26] <Vip_freenode> كس اخت الملحدين واحد واحد «---  «---
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Armageddon> I don't read arabic :D
<Armageddon> good job
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Armageddon> piss off now
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode> كس اختك شو كذاب يا بناني أيري
<Vip_freenode> يا عربي الزب
<Vip_freenode> [19:17:57] <Vip_freenode> يا عربي الزب «---
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode>  :)
<Vip_freenode> [19:18:21]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا
<Vip_freenode> [19:18:33] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:21]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:18:35] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:33] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:21]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> [19:18:41] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:35] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:33] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:21]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا «---  «---  «---
<Armageddon> still here idiot ?
<Vip_freenode> [19:18:43] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:41] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:35] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:33] <Vip_freenode> [19:18:21]  المستخدمين المتواجدين في الروم  : @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا «---  «---  «---  «---
<Vip_freenode> Flood
<Vip_freenode>  @ChanServ,  Armageddon,  compengi,  ghantoos,  lubotu3,  rapacity,  ubuntulog2,  Vip_freenode «--- كس اختكم جميعا «---  «---  «---  «---  «---
<Armageddon1> Hahaha
<Armageddon1> Hi atheists
<rapacity> compengi: can you please ban his ass?
<Armageddon> he started inviting in pm
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> rapacity, btw could you read what he said ?
<rapacity> the characters don't show up right here
<rapacity> and I don't want to bother exerting effort for that trash
<Armageddon> lol
<Armageddon> they don't show up at all in her
<Armageddon> here
<Armageddon> they actually mess up the whole terminal with random characters from different channels
<Armageddon> so I just leave and clear and reload
#ubuntu-lb 2012-07-13
<fadZzZ> hi, im using linux 13, i'm trying to open a folder in terminal but I can't find the "open in terminal" option in the right click menu.....help plz..
#ubuntu-lb 2013-07-12
<Almaza> Hi
<Almaza> Hi
